# CPP maximums for 2018



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

The Government of Canada has announced that the YMPE for 2018 will be $55,900: https://www.canada.ca/en/revenue-ag...ators/pspa/mp-rrsp-dpsp-tfsa-limits-ympe.html

This means that the maximum employee contribution for 2018 will be $2,593.80 and the maximum CPP retirement pension for 2018 will be $1,134.17.


----------

